# My Rear End Is Noisey



## JERRY LAIDMAN (Mar 3, 2005)

I Have Reciently Purchased A 2000 Year M5 .. I Have Noticed A Noise From The Differential When Going Very Slow Around A Corner.. I Have Asked Bmw To Advise As To Problem.. They Said To Replace Diferential.. 3300.00 Dollars.. I Spoke With A Independent And He Said It Might Be The Limited Slip Clutches.. Suggested A Oil Change In Differential.. Has Anyone Encountered A Similar Issue.. It Is Perfectly Quiet When Driving Straight, Or Going At Road Speed.. Possibly A Source For A Compitent Shop To Rebuild Diferential

Please Help

Jerry


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I'd get the differential oil replaced. There was a special differential oil for the E46 M3 to quiet down noisy differential, but I don't know if it can be used in the M5. I'd try new oil first. If it's still noisy, then you have 2 choices....replace the differential or just live with the noise. Most limited slip differentials make noise when turning. My dad had an old Chevy with positraction (limited slip) and it made horrific crunching noises going around corners, and it was "normal".


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Beano works well for noisy rear ends.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

What type of noise?

The M3 diff is a very different animal. ANd the noise that gets the special fluid is a grinding noise when turning at full lock and going slow.

Different noises mean different things.


----------

